# 5-hour energy tiny drinks -- are they zero carb or...



## Curt James (Feb 16, 2012)

or did I just knock myself out of ketosis? 

The bottle doesn't list carbs, has "Energy Blend" but doesn't specify what's in there.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 16, 2012)

I skimmed through several pages, all say the same pretty much. NO CARBS. You should be good.

One of the advertised benefits of 5-Hour Energy is that it contains no sugar or net carbs. Instead, 5-Hour Energy contains sucralose, an artificial sweetener that is approximately 600 times sweeter than sugar. Sucralose belongs to a group of chemicals known as organochlorides, some of which are poisonous to plants and animals. However, sucralose is generally considered safe for human consumption and has not been shown to accumulate in the body and cause toxicity like other chemicals from this group.

The 5-Hour Energy drink contains the preservatives sodium benzoate and potassium sorbate, which are added to prevent spoiling and maintain freshness. Other ingredients include glycerin, purified water and natural flavors.

  The 5-Hour Energy drink is a popular energy supplement that comes in a small 2 oz. container. It differs from other energy drinks in that it contains no net carbs or sugar and only a small amount of caffeine. This product contains a blend of several ingredients, some of which include B-vitamins, amino acids and caffeine.
*Energy Blend*

These drinks contain a blend of several stimulating ingredients that account for the bulk of its energizing effects. Chief among these is caffeine, though it is present in smaller amounts than most other energy drinks. According to the 5-Hour Energy Website, the original formula contains roughly as much caffeine as one cup of coffee. 

Also present in 5-Hour Energy is citicoline---a naturally occurring psychostimulant. According to the National Institutes of Health, citicoline protects against cerebral damage following stroke and hypoxia and improves memory in aging animals. Citicoline may also promote healthy brain function in patients with Alzheimers disease, Parkinson's disease, drug addiction and glaucoma.

The 5-Hour Energy product contains several other naturally-occurring compounds, such as glucuronolactone and malic acid, both of which play a role in energy production. Other ingredients include the amino acids tyrosine, phenylalanine and taurine--a cysteine derivative.






*B-Complex Vitamins*

Also known as niacin, vitamin B3 is one of the key ingredients in 5-Hour Energy products. According to E Med TV, niacin is an extremely effective remedy for high cholesterol. It increases production of "good" HDL cholesterol, while lowering levels of "bad" LDL cholesterol shown to clog arteries and increase the risk for heart disease. 

A phenomenon known as niacin flush may occur when taking niacin-containing products like 5-Hour Energy. While harmless, niacin flush may be extremely uncomfortable and can include symptoms like facial flushing, sweating, itching, dizziness and skin tingling. This product includes a warning on the label regarding niacin flush and how to prevent it.

B12 (cobalamin) is another B-complex vitamin found in 5-Hour Energy drinks. It is involved in the production of amino acids and red blood cells and is needed for carbohydrate metabolism--a process responsible for energy production. It also helps with nerve formation and creation of cellular DNA. 

B12 works with other B-vitamins vitamins to metabolize nutrients, produce neurotransmitters in the brain and provide energy for the body. According to Medline Plus, a deficiency of B12 can lead to depression, fatigue, shortness of breath and anxiety. Other vitamins in 5-Hour Energy include folic acid and B6.

​​


----------



## Curt James (Feb 16, 2012)

^^^^ Thanks for posting.

But did you look at the jpeg or pic in the first post?

lol I obviously _didn't _or I wouldn't have asked the question.

Glad I did. You provided great info on the product.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 17, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Thanks for posting.
> 
> But did you look at the jpeg or pic in the first post?
> 
> ...


 
 yeah, I was also curious to see what the"blend" was to see if there was anything else that may not be great to injest ie: sugar alcohols. Seems that some alcohols aren't labled "carbs" but are labled specificly. Seeing no carbs obviously makes the "sale" but alcohols will also tweak blood sugar.


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 17, 2012)

It's been proven to have 50 grams of sugar, Curt; you are now obese...I keed, I keed!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 17, 2012)

Damn it!


----------



## Hitman22 (Feb 18, 2012)

Did it work for you? I dont feel a damn thing from them


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 18, 2012)

The stacker knock off works for me.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)

Hitman22 said:


> Did it work for you? I dont feel a damn thing from them



Eh, I looked at the label and it said it has the caffeine of one cup of coffee, so I'd say it works as much as that. Was the first and probably last of those gizmos I'll ever purchase. That's a four-dollar cup of coffee and tasted _nowhere _near as good as a Starbucks vanilla latte foo-foo drink.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 18, 2012)

Pure crap.  the caffeine of a cup of coffee and it's 5hours?  I mean who would really want something fucking with them for five hours anyways?  I've drank them before just for to get some caffeine in my system.  other than that...it's just marketing.  

And if it did pull you out of ketosis, the bottle is so small you could be back in K by the end of the day...if you really want to do K.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 18, 2012)

caffeine pills are cheap from walmart.  I crush them up and snort them.  WOOOO, what a rush.


----------



## caaraa (Feb 18, 2012)

Did it work for you? I dont feel a damn thing from them


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 18, 2012)

suprfast said:


> caffeine pills are cheap from walmart. I crush them up and snort them. WOOOO, what a rush.


 
I'm guessing sarcasm but if not....you're a moron.

However yes, no doze, vivrin (sp?) on both is 200mg of caffiene, plenty.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 18, 2012)

Curlingcadys said:


> I'm guessing sarcasm but if not....you're a moron.
> 
> However yes, no doze, vivrin (sp?) on both is 200mg of caffiene, plenty.



Lots 

I do go for cheap off brand caffeine. All are 200mg. I do want to try crushing it up and mixing it in a bottle of water. Maybe it will kick in faster maybe not. 

So yes sarcasm.


----------



## squigader (Feb 21, 2012)

The second post covered it - it's all caffeine and b-vitamins sold at a markup. Asked a friend who has done keto and said it didn't knock him out.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 22, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Lots
> 
> I do go for cheap off brand caffeine. All are 200mg. I do want to try crushing it up and mixing it in a bottle of water. Maybe it will kick in faster maybe not.
> 
> So yes sarcasm.


 
I think it works a little better as well, getting the water saturated gets it in your system a little quicker but yeah for the price you can get it for I'd stick to them as well for that little pick me up.


----------



## hypno (Feb 22, 2012)

They work great for me. I use them quite a bit. Most energy shots make me sleepy but this one does give me energy. Guess its like most things. Works for me but not you. Tough luck to all of you. Just means more for me


----------

